# What do you think of Atticus for a boy's name



## crl (May 9, 2004)

DH and I are discussing names. I mentioned Atticus. Do you think it's weird?

Catherine


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Great name (and TKAMB is a great book).


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

i am sorry i do not like it. i can not imagine someone shaking my hand and saying "hello my name is Atticus" but that might be just me...


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

nope!!!

i know a 6 year old atticus in my dd's class who is not teased because of his name - that i can see so far. the name fits him well.


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## trancechylde (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldn't choose it myself to be honest, but I don't think it's weird- just unusual, and the book reference is great. You'd have to consider nicknames like Atty/Atti though?


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

I loved Atticus Finch! Brilliant book. I think the name is fine.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

I love it.

That being said, if it were my child, I'd give him a very "common" middle name- just in case _he_ doesn't like it. Then he would have something he might be more comfortable with to go by.

I doubt there would be any issues with teasing, etc. Kids have so many unusual names now that his peers likely wouldn't think anything of it.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It was on my list but my dh didn't want to use it


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I love it! - It makes me think of 'To Kill a Mockingbird' - but I still love it!
Its different - but not 'weird'. If anyone reads, they will know where the name comes from! hehe


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it's a weighty name for a child. The associations are too great to help him find an identity of his own - Atticus Finch will be the first image in everyone's mind. I would not want to intentionally set up that roadblock for my child.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

I wouldn't say "weird," but it is not my style. It is the type of name that I could see making a comeback, though.


----------



## PretzelMama (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it is unusual but not kooky, if you KWIM. I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug* 
That being said, if it were my child, I'd give him a very "common" middle name- just in case _he_ doesn't like it. Then he would have something he might be more comfortable with to go by.

I like the name a lot. I would do either this, or use the name as a middle name.


----------



## Dizzie (Nov 28, 2007)

Love it! For me it is a strong name that suggests leadership and has character. I don't that think that it is weird at all, just stronger and not too common in comparision to most names. I love strong names on boys and pretty names on girls.

Also l think it's great for a first name.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilyGrace* 
I think it's a weighty name for a child. The associations are too great to help him find an identity of his own - Atticus Finch will be the first image in everyone's mind. I would not want to intentionally set up that roadblock for my child.

I think this would possibly be true of his elders,not so much his peers. They will have known him as Atticus years before they read the book.

I'm not crazy about the name, but I don't think its wierd.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I voted other - it's unusual, so possibly 'weird' but I think it's well-known enough not to be too far out there.

Personally I like it.


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

I voted other.

While I like the name, when I hear it, I only think of Atticus Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird. Sometimes characters are so powerful, the name just gets stuck with an association.

I'll give another example: When we were debating names for our son, one of the names I liked was Frederick. When discussing nicknames and the like I said "Oh we can call him Fredo." DH looked at me and said shortly "NO." And then I said "Oh yeah, the Godfather movie." My daughter said "Oh we can call him Freddie like in Scooby Doo."







LOL See what I mean? (We did not pick the name although I still like it.)

With all that said though, DH and I never dicussed names with anyone but each other and dd because EVERYONE has an opinion. It's your child, and if YOU love the name, go for it. Once the name is given, it's given and what everyone else thinks, other than the child himself, is irrelevant.


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

I know someone who had twin boys and named them Thaddeus and Atticus.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## mamassong (Jan 28, 2009)

love it! I can't think of a nickname for it though.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

It's a cool name, but as others have stated - there's no easy way to shorten it if he should choose to. So you may want to look at what middle name could be used, wither as a nick or as initials (AJ, AC, etc.).

My boy's Andrew, and while I don't like Andy or Drew, he'd be free to use those if he chose to. I just shorten it to A. My daughter's nick is both a shortening of her first name, and her initials (not actually planned that way, but it works and fits her to a T).


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I think this would possibly be true of his elders,not so much his peers. They will have known him as Atticus years before they read the book.

I'm not crazy about the name, but I don't think its wierd.

Only for the first part of his life. Children grow up, find new peers.


----------



## Notyet11 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think this would be a great name for a boy!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I love it!









My friend's daughter is named Emerson, and I think it's just beautiful -- nothing wrong with having a literary association, IMO.


----------



## plunky (Aug 23, 2008)

The only correct answer when someone asks this question is: Of course that's a good name. Unless the name is something like "Paper Bag", which my SIL apparently suggested when she was a toddler for one of her sister's.

Beyond being polite, though, I like it. I have a very common name, and we deliberately chose a less common one for my daughter. We got the census sheet with the thousand most popular names, and crossed off the top 50 unless they were family names. I only know one person named "Atticus" IRL.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I like Atticus and I don't like "weird" names







. It's unusual, but not weird.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I like it-it seems strong. Can't help but think _To Kill a Mockingbird_ but it's cool.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Love it. We were considering naming one of our kids that at one time. Or Beckett. But she was a girl!


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loon13* 
With all that said though, DH and I never dicussed names with anyone but each other and dd because EVERYONE has an opinion. It's your child, and if YOU love the name, go for it. Once the name is given, it's given and what everyone else thinks, other than the child himself, is irrelevant.

This is why I'm asking strangers on the internet.








I don't want to give our family any chance to weigh in, but I was curious what others thought.

I actually brought the name up and I do like it. But I also think it's a little, umm, weird. Or that maybe it's a little weird. I'm not sure. DH LOVES it and insists that it's not weird. (For comparision, he also loves Thor, but admits that's weird.)

Thank you all!
Catherine


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

It is very interesting that many associate this name with "To Kill a Mockingbird." The first thing that came to mind when I saw this thread title was that it is a Greek name (borrowed often by the ancient Romans). Herodes Atticus is a good example (a Greek philosopher). Since most Greek names have meanings...I looked up Atticus and it means "Athenian" or "man of Athens." This makes sense as Herodes Atticus immigrated to Rome.

I've always been very interested in ancient Greek and Roman culture and we even gave DD a Greek name! I know a few men (of Greek descent) who are named Constantine...but the nickname for Constantine is more often than not "Gus." I don't know anyone of Greek descent here in the US who are named Atticus...but if there are, I'm sure there is a nickname!

I love the name, by the way, but I'm partial.


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

WAIT. I hit the yes button on accident. I meant to hit no. Atticus is the name dp and I chose when we didn't know the sex of our child. If I ever have a son, his name will be Atticus. I almost typed, nooooo, don't use my name! But then I realized that would be a little ridiculous of me. There can be more Atticus boys around.

Atticus is a wonderful literary reference, and also a clothing company... and I just love the way it sounds.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

It was at the top of our list for boy's names actually









(but we're having a girl)


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spicyrock* 
WAIT. I hit the yes button on accident. I meant to hit no. Atticus is the name dp and I chose when we didn't know the sex of our child. If I ever have a son, his name will be Atticus. I almost typed, nooooo, don't use my name! But then I realized that would be a little ridiculous of me. There can be more Atticus boys around.

Atticus is a wonderful literary reference, and also a clothing company... and I just love the way it sounds.

Oops, I didn't notice until I read this that the poll was worded so that "yes" meant it's weird and "no" meant it's not. The thread title is worded kind of the opposite, so I voted wrong too -- I should have voted "no," it's not weird. I was wondering why there were so many more "no"s!! I was thinking, "Geez people, is it really odd enough to warrant such a large amount of nos?"


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

love it! so noble.
also, i had a boy named Atticus in my class a few years ago, no one made fun of him either.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i love it


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I LOVE it, and i actually have a friend that is naming his son that!


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

I think the name is phonetically pretty, but the mental image, for me anyways, is a real turn off. It makes me think of a sweater vest creepy librarian know it all...or a snooty pompous better than thou kind of feel. But that's just me. Sorry to be a downer. Not everyone will like a name that others love.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

It wouldn't be on my top 10 list. It doesn't go well with our last name at all.


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

My good friend from work has a 3 month old named Atticus. She calls him Atti. I wasn't into the name at first, but now I really like it.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

I like it, too. And since most people have read "To Kill a Mockingbird" they will be familiar with the name.


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it's totally cool! It would have been one of my choices if Lily had been a boy. I also LOVE To Kill A Mockingbird!!!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Atticus is a fine name for a young man or a grown one. It would be my own sons name, but DH says "absolutely not"...he laughed at me and said "come ON" when I brought it up...sooooo, yeah. But don't take that to mean anything, my DH is sooo awful with names, I have to give him lists to cross names off of, and that's how we choose, because discussing it gets us nowhere, he hates EVERYTHING but never has any suggestions of his own...nice, huh?


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

I voted Other b/c I'm not sure. I like unusual names, but Atticus reminds me of two things:
1 - To Kill a Mockingbird
2 - This big, silly, old, googly-eyed Airedale who lives in our neighborhood and follows everyone he meets. His owner can't control his size even on-leash, so she stands in the middle of the street for long periods of time, shouting, "ATTICUS! Come ON!!" while the dog tries to follow whomever goes by instead of his owner... It's always a huge scene.


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
This is why I'm asking strangers on the internet.







I don't want to give our family any chance to weigh in, but I was curious what others thought.

Yeah, I get that. Easier to ask strangers that won't bug you about your choice years from now, eh?


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
I actually brought the name up and I do like it. But I also think it's a little, umm, weird. Or that maybe it's a little weird. I'm not sure. DH LOVES it and insists that it's not weird. (For comparision, he also loves Thor, but admits that's weird.)

I think we all have our offbeat names that we love. When I was pregnant with dd1, _Gladiator_ was a very popular movie at that time, and DH wanted to name our child "Maximus" if it was a boy.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I accidentally voted yes when I meant no. The only problem that I have with it is that it's pretty trendy right now.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
DH LOVES it and insists that it's not weird. (For comparision, he also loves Thor, but admits that's weird.)


LMAO DP is really pushing for Thor, not going to happen


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I wouldn't use it.


----------



## adlib77 (Nov 28, 2008)

Love it! My oldest daughter's name (whose b-day is today!) is Isis. We took a bunch of crap for that for about a month, but everyone got over it. Now she just looks like an Isis! So even if you do have to hear some crap about it, they'll get over it!


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't think it's "wierd" but I wonder why you are naming your child after an attic.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
I accidentally voted yes when I meant no. The only problem that I have with it is that it's pretty trendy right now.

Ah, trendy. Is it? Because that would dissuade DH. Part of what he likes is that it is unusual. (We both have very common names. I had 4 Cathys in my brownie troop and he actually had 12 guys with the same name in one of his big lecture classes in college.) Of course, I can't quite decide if I want to dissuade him. . . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
LMAO DP is really pushing for Thor, not going to happen










Yeah, that is so not happening here either.







I'm not even sure if he really, really wants to name a kid this or if he's using it to make other names appear more reasonable to me.







:

Catherine


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swd12422* 
I voted Other b/c I'm not sure. I like unusual names, but Atticus reminds me of two things:
1 - To Kill a Mockingbird
2 - This big, silly, old, googly-eyed Airedale who lives in our neighborhood and follows everyone he meets. His owner can't control his size even on-leash, so she stands in the middle of the street for long periods of time, shouting, "ATTICUS! Come ON!!" while the dog tries to follow whomever goes by instead of his owner... It's always a huge scene.

I voted no, as in its not a weird name at all. I love it!

I also wanted to say, that we used to have a goat named Janell, and she was a pain in the back side.
We aquired her from someone lese, so she already new her name.
And she had the biggest teats that I have ever seen on a goat. Made milking her very hard.
Its now name I can never use.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

I accidentally voted yes. I meant to vote no, it is not weird, I love it!!!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

DD has a friend from preschool named Atticus. I think its a fine name.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted "other." It's not weird, but it's too inextricably linked to To Kill a Mockingbird, I think.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

I wouldn't say it's really weird, but I'm not a fan of it at all.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
LMAO DP is really pushing for Thor, not going to happen









That's my dog's name.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I hit the wrong thing on accident : (

I meant YES Atticus is a GOOD name! not a weird one. Shame on me for not reading the poll correctly. I really like that name, and would have considered it for my son Lincoln if my BF liked it, but he doesn't so oh well.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
LMAO DP is really pushing for Thor, not going to happen









My name is the female version of Thor!


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

It is getting better known or at least used more around here. I know 2 boys named Atticus and a boy and a girl Scout, all born in the last 5 years. Plus the name is featured in the title of the baby name book A is for Atticus: Baby Names from Great Books.
Definitely not weird.


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

I like it. I think it will always remind people of TKAMB which I love. My dog's name is Scout.


----------



## FullMetalMom (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it, it's on my list too.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

I voted "yes" by accident. I didn't notice until too late that the question was asking if Atticus was weird, and not if I liked the name Atticus.

It's a great name. I agree with a pp, though, that a plain or common middle name would be good, in case your DS would like to use that instead.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

i do like it, but it's not one on my list of boy names.


----------



## Close2Me (Dec 9, 2008)

I like it but then again Marcus Arellius also appeals to me.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

I like it. I know a couple kids with this name.

It makes me think of Gregory Peck in the movie version, which is a happy thought.

I was considering whether or not "Finch" might be a good name. Not so sure about that one.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i accidentally voted yes when i meant no. i like it. i do think it's a little weird. but i like weird.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I intentionally voted "yes," fwiw. My first thought doesn't go to literature, it goes to the ancient philosopher and the meaning of the name, neither of which are easy to unpretentiously apply to a contemporary child. (I don't mean your intentions are pretentious







... just that that's where my mind goes when I hear it.)


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love unusual names (as you can see from the names of my 2). I think Atticus is a wonderful name-I had a teacher in HS who named her daughter Scout after TKAMB!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## Oztok5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
LMAO DP is really pushing for Thor, not going to happen









Haha - I _like_ the name Thor, and I'm usually one for traditional names. I knew one little boy named Thor, and it really seemed to work. I do think that it's a little out there for my world, but I'm seriously considering Theodore with Thor as a nickname.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I love it =)


----------



## pajamajes (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JollyGG* 
I don't think it's "wierd" but I wonder why you are naming your child after an attic.

..................

Is this a joke?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I like it a lot. Atti, Atty. those are cute nick names. Or you could call him Cuss for short. Cute little Cuss.









For what it's worth, the one baby name page I checked indicates 'Atticus' is rising in popularity.


----------



## LizzyBNY (Feb 23, 2009)

I love that name. I don't think dh would go for it though


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i adore it! it was at the top of our list for our ds. great name!


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not a fan


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Dh loves it.


----------

